# Flamingo middle cape camping,nice reds



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like a great trip and great company!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Very cool report. When the weather is right there's no better camp site in the park, but when its not right there's no worse place.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Any weather is ok except south or southwest .just got back from a one nighter and put my lil ipb thru a tremodous test.blowing 15 to 20 knots east.boat handled amazing .didnt even get wet


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Man that looks so nice. You got me rethinking my plans heading west in the Glades. You ever fish that lake behind you there? What about East Cape? I think I rember someone on here saying it got washed out in a storm.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

East cape is fine,but the next point is middle cape and that's the best beach to camp at flamingo.Been doing it a long time and its better fishing and better options to park ur boat on different wind change for different days.u set up camp on the point and u park ur boat on best.anything out the east u park on the west side of point and anything out the west u park on the east side..


----------

